# B&M/AT&SF/SP 2-8-4's



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

How did the B&M Berkshires travel??? That's what I want to know, because 2-8-4's are some of my favorite locomotives, and them in the redwoods, and in the desert, is the most fascinating part of their history! Anybody care to elaborate???

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" says the Fonz


----------

